

Venture Pimp: Feedlooks is an interesting spin on feed reading - markchristian
http://venturepimp.com/post/729305547/feedlooks

======
fictorial
This seems like a step in the wrong direction. I personally _like_ a uniform
interface while browsing synopses of articles from various feeds. I will go
out on a limb and assume that the popularity of Arc90's Readability
bookmarklet speaks to this.

~~~
logic
I was about to mention both Readability and Safari Reader. My primary reason
for using a feed reader is aggregation; I can skim through a lot of content
quickly through a consistent interface. Part of that is regularization of
content presentation; it's mentally jarring switching from something formatted
like Reddit to, say, Gruber's blog.

I've created an account, but I'll admit, the interface feels to be a bit
jarring to me. Is there no way to actually view the content of the _feed_ ,
rather than the linked-to article?

